# A very, very interesting read



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

*A very, very interesting read:*

http://craftsmanship.net/parts-recreation/



*Test shots for Revell’s new 1929 Ford Model A street rod, showing different ways to customize the engine. Early test shots are molded in gray plastic; the final draft is molded in white*



[/URL]


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

I did enjoy reading that. Although it is full of incorrect information, most of it is true. 

It was a good era for model cars after WW2, Banthrico and Carver were making promotional cars for banks and car dealers. AMT and Revell began experimenting with plastic variants. Jo-Han soon joined them, and Production Miniatures in Milwaukee as well.

It was a good time to be a boy, you spent your time inside only when it was bad weather outside, the 60's were the same. My older brother got me into building model kits, a habit I have now been addicted to for over 50 years. 

Once video games arrived (Atari), our hobby began to suffer. Not for me, I considered video games silly. Now, boys are sitting on computers, cell phones, smartphones and are fat and overweight. 

It is sad. I am glad I still have many of the models I assembled when I was young, and regret that some are lost. My brother and I used to blow some up with M-80 firecrackers.


----------

